# 30-06 Winchester Ballistic Silvertip. - Trade



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a full 20 round box of 30-06 Winchester Ballistic Silvertip rounds. Im
Looking to trade for 20 rounds of .270 Balistic Silvertip. Thanks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I assume you mean 270 winchester?


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes I put 270. There are no other numbers in the caliber. Winchester is the only company that makes a Ballistic Silvertip..any other clarification needed?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 3 boxes of 270 WSM but they wont fit in the chamber of a 270 Winchester.


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Correct. 270 is different than a 270 short mag.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

You’re a stand up salesman trying to trade a garbage round nobody wants. Your sarcasm will prove fruitful for your search. Good luck. Rant over.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

270 Weatherby Magnum, .270 WSM, .270 Winchester, and if ya wanna get technical a 6.8 SPC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Southern Angler, I’m not selling anything as you obviously are confused. Looking to trade the same type of ammo just different caliber. And you calling the round garbage is your opinion. And I wish you good luck as well, maybe one day I will know all your secrets and won’t shoot garbage ammo! You sir are my hero and I only wish to become just like you. Thanks for inspiring me to become a better forum member!


----------

